# Weird comma — だけで、 表現する、 衝撃の描写など、



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends.
Reading a note, I realized I am not sure about the meaning due to commas.
Could you help me again?

タイミングの妙とキャラクターの*動きだけで、 表現する、 衝撃の描写など、*劇場版を経てさらに磨きのかかった作画は、ある種の凄みすら感じさせる。
I don't know if it's: 衝撃の描写などがタイミングの妙とキャラクターの動きだけで表現される or タイミングの妙とキャラクターの動きだけで (just by/even by), 表現する衝撃の描写など で (and by)ある種の凄みすら感じさせる.
I really have a problem with Japanese comma usage.
Thank you very much.


----------



## DaylightDelight

That usage of commas is strange. In my opinion the first two commas are superfluous.
I'd go with your first interpretation (as if the first two commas are not there):

Their drawing techniques, which have improved yet more through the creation of the theater-version, for example representation of impacts expressed only with subtle timings and movements of characters, are awe-inspiring in some sense.​
Unlike English, we don't have an established rule about comma usage.  We are only taught to use commas when readability of the sentence improves with them -- kind of difficult judgements.


----------



## 810senior

This usage of commas is weird to me too.

To structure the sentence anyway,
タイミングの妙とキャラクターの動きだけで表現する衝撃の描写 is one of the features in 作画[drawing picture], in which 衝撃の描写[the description of shocking] is being done with the help of both タイミングの妙[exquisite timing] and キャラクターの動き[characters' moves].


----------



## Kenshiromusou

DaylightDelight said:


> That usage of commas is strange. In my opinion the first two commas are superfluous.
> I'd go with your first interpretation (as if the first two commas are not there):
> 
> Their drawing techniques, which have improved yet more through the creation of the theater-version, for example representation of impacts expressed only with subtle timings and movements of characters, are awe-inspiring in some sense.​
> Unlike English, we don't have an established rule about comma usage.  We are only taught to use commas when readability of the sentence improves with them -- kind of difficult judgements.


Sometimes, I'm afraid you use commas like ... In my language comma has a strictly syntactic usage; so, I often get problems with Japanese usage.
友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## Kenshiromusou

810senior said:


> This usage of commas is weird to me too.
> 
> To structure the sentence anyway,
> タイミングの妙とキャラクターの動きだけで表現する衝撃の描写 is one of the features in 作画[drawing picture], in which 衝撃の描写[the description of shocking] is being done with the help of both タイミングの妙[exquisite timing] and キャラクターの動き[characters' moves].


I really did not understand why redactor used these commas. Without it, the sentence would be easily readable.
Reading, I imagined maybe he insert the commas to avoid this conclusion. So, I decided to ask you, real Japanese. 
友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I think that this sentence was not written by the writer, but spoken by the speaker.
He (she) adopted the reversed word order technique (倒置法）, intentionally or coincidentally, when they spoke.

タイミングの妙とキャラクターの*動きだけで・・・（なんといいますか、その・・）表現する（語尾あがる）、・・・衝撃の描写などを（表現する）（語尾あがる）（言い直し）・・・、（その）*劇場版を経てさらに磨きのかかった作画は、ある種の凄みすら感じさせる。

=劇場版を経てさらに磨きのかかった、タイミングの妙とキャラクターの動きだけで衝撃の描写などを表現する作画は、ある種の凄みすら感じさせる。

In spoken Japanese, these kind of things may happen all the time because there is no chance for proofreading.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I think that this sentence was not written by the writer, but spoken by the speaker.
> He (she) adopted the reversed word order technique (倒置法）, intentionally or coincidentally, when they spoke.
> 
> タイミングの妙とキャラクターの*動きだけで・・・（なんといいますか、その・・）表現する（語尾あがる）、・・・衝撃の描写などを（表現する）（語尾あがる）（言い直し）・・・、（その）*劇場版を経てさらに磨きのかかった作画は、ある種の凄みすら感じさせる。
> 
> =劇場版を経てさらに磨きのかかった、タイミングの妙とキャラクターの動きだけで衝撃の描写などを表現する作画は、ある種の凄みすら感じさせる。
> 
> In spoken Japanese, these kind of things may happen all the time because there is no chance for proofreading.


When you use 倒置法, there will be problem 
友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## frequency

Kenshiromusou said:


> タイミングの妙とキャラクターの*動きだけで、 表現する、 衝撃の描写など、*


Good. Not good commas.
タイミングの妙とキャラクターの*動きだけで 表現する衝撃の描写*
[タイミングの妙とキャラクターの*動きだけで 表現する*] is modifying 衝撃の描写. I suspect that this would be 衝撃的な描写.
The shocking descriptions that are only by...
For other parts of it, see 810's #3.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> Good. Not good commas.
> タイミングの妙とキャラクターの*動きだけで 表現する衝撃の描写*
> [タイミングの妙とキャラクターの*動きだけで 表現する*] is modifying 衝撃の描写. I suspect that this would be 衝撃的な描写.
> The shocking descriptions that are only by...
> For other parts of it, see 810's #3.


この衝撃の描写とは対決のシーン（攻撃対攻撃）だと思います。
But I got another unknown word with 的 (王に忠誠を尽くし、*側近的*役割もこなす)*. *I wonder what's 側近的役割. Right-hand man?
友よ、もう一度、どうもありがとうございました。**


----------



## frequency

Kenshiromusou said:


> この衝撃の描写とは対決のシーン（攻撃対攻撃）だと思います。


うん。それか、「衝撃」のことを言ってるかも。
[タイミングの妙とキャラクターの*動きだけで表現する*][衝撃][の][描写]
There is an impact that is described so.
 



Kenshiromusou said:


> 王に忠誠を尽くし、*側近的*役割もこなす


「側近」って知らない？You know, Raoh had some such advisers in his 拳王軍 as far as I remember.


----------



## frequency

言うのを忘れてた！Comma じゃなくて「点」だよ


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> うん。それか、「衝撃」のことを言ってるかも。
> [タイミングの妙とキャラクターの*動きだけで表現する*][衝撃][の][描写]
> There is an impact that is described so.View attachment 20102
> 
> 
> 「側近」って知らない？You know, Raoh had some such advisers in his 拳王軍 as far as I remember.


Hum, so it's adviser.



frequency said:


> うん。それか、「衝撃」のことを言ってるかも。
> [タイミングの妙とキャラクターの*動きだけで表現する*][衝撃][の][描写]
> There is an impact that is described so.View attachment 20102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> 言うのを忘れてた！Comma じゃなくて「点」だよ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I thought 点 was just . (point).
> 
> 友よ、もう一度、どうもありがとうございました。
Click to expand...


----------

